# What are your favorite sanding discs?



## hunter2093 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey just wondering what everyone's preference is for sanding discs and orbital sander choice. In my area there is not a lot of choice in sanding discs and I know there has to be better. I currently use a Makita random orbital sander and blue line hook and loop sanding discs. I find that the sander jumps around a lot more than it should on my material. I've tried different speeds, but nothing seems to make a difference which leads me to believe that its the sanding discs. I've tried some Mirka Abranet in a 400 G but wondering what they would be like in a 120 or 150 grit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been using Mirka discs from amazon just due to the price and ease of ordering. They're ok for what they cost, but klingspor f weight sanding discs are the best I've ever used. Hands down.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree klingspor is some great stuff it cuts great and the discs last forever. You can buy it on eBay pretty cheap too. Around 20 to 30 bucks for a fifty pack based on what grit ya get.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've been using Mirka discs from amazon just due to the price and ease of ordering. They're ok for what they cost, but klingspor f weight sanding discs are the best I've ever used. Hands down.


I do the same. Get the variety pack.

G


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I picked up some ShopSmith disks and really like them. Seem to last too. They get good reviews. I wouldn't believe it I'd I hadn't used them myself. I'm talking about sanding hard woods. Don't know about soft woods. For years I used 3M Stikit. Still do but got lazy and mostly just use the ROS now.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been using the shop smith as well...I really like them with the limited use I've had with them.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mirka mostly. Just bought some Shop Smith disks, and was impressed.:thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bill White said:


> Mirka mostly. Just bought some Shop Smith disks, and was impressed.:thumbsup:
> Bill


I could be wrong but I thought I heard they used ceramic. I think the disks load up far less and the grit is very consistent reducing the chance for that rogue swirl mark. They cost a bunch though.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bill White said:


> Mirka mostly. Just bought some Shop Smith disks, and was impressed.:thumbsup:
> Bill


I like the Mirka too. But I have to mail order them in.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## hunter2093 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks all. Just ordered an assortment pack of klingspor on ebay. Gonna give them a try.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

wood_chucker said:


> I agree klingspor is some great stuff it cuts great and the discs last forever. You can buy it on eBay pretty cheap too. Around 20 to 30 bucks for a fifty pack based on what grit ya get.


Right now until supplies run out Klingspor has 5" 8 hole and 5 hole disks on sale, fifty pks for $9.95 a few other disks as well some 6". Deal doesn't get much better then that...lol...sale isn't on all grits, but the big ones 150, 220 and 320 are there

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/clearance.aspx



hunter2093 said:


> Thanks all. Just ordered an assortment pack of klingspor on ebay. Gonna give them a try.


Oh I just missed you, couldn't safe'd some money.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I looked up their catalog and that type of sandpaper (aluminum zirconia) is recommended for stock removal not finish work.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I looked up their catalog and that type of sandpaper (aluminum zirconia) is recommended for stock removal not finish work.


So your saying if I use this 220 grit it will be different then a finishing 220 grit...what would be the point of having a grit label, not working on a car here, doing wood work I very seldom go past 220 grit, maybe 320 at times.

edit: Just wanted to add, not being a smart a$$ just asking the question, I never looked at it that way, always thought grit is grit, materials used just make the disk just last longer or shorter before replacing.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That was my thought as well....but according to the klingspor catalog it appears the grit type is dependent upon your use. I may try calling them later to get some clarification.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

All I use is the klingspor and it seems to finish fine for me...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There are 5 different types of klingspor. Any idea which ones you use?


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klingspor-S...931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4acb9952b3

I buy all of it right here its always the same honestly I did not know klingspor made 5 types. All that i have is stearate aluminum oxide. I wasn't trying to step on any toes just merely saying that I use it and haven't noticed any problems when finishing. I always start with their 80g then to the 120 , then 180 and that's as high as I go. Sometimes I even skip the 120 on things that are that important or noticeable. Then I use the 320g for scuffing between coats of poly.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion. I just looked back and seen that you mentioned it was the alluminum zircona paper. And now I see that mine is stearate aluminum oxide. So ignore my ignorant post lol. Like I said I didn't realize there were so many different types that they produced


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood_chucker said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klingspor-Sandpaper-5-x8-Hole-Hook-Loop-Sanding-Discs-Assorted-400-1500-g-/321243402931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4acb9952b3
> 
> I buy all of it right here its always the same honestly I did not know klingspor made 5 types. All that i have is stearate aluminum oxide. I wasn't trying to step on any toes just merely saying that I use it and haven't noticed any problems when finishing. I always start with their 80g then to the 120 , then 180 and that's as high as I go. Sometimes I even skip the 120 on things that are that important or noticeable. Then I use the 320g for scuffing between coats of poly.


Would you be interested to know how you could shave hours of sanding time and never have to buy 80 grit paper again?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Would you be interested to know how you could shave hours of sanding time and never have to buy 80 grit paper again?
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


Of course divulge your secrets.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood_chucker said:


> Of course divulge your secrets.


Not a secret. Get a #80 cabinet scraper and a card scraper. 

Plane, glue up, flatten with the #80, sand with 220. Use the card scraper on tough stuff. Ten times faster, flatter and a far better finish.

Throw away the poly unless you build bowling lanes. There are many other finishes that will make your work look so much better. It doesn't have to be bomb proof.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Not a secret. Get a #80 cabinet scraper and a card scraper.
> 
> Plane, glue up, flatten with the #80, sand with 220. Use the card scraper on tough stuff. Ten times faster, flatter and a far better finish.
> 
> ...



Ive been in the market for a no. 80 for a bit just waiting for one at the right price point. I always use a card scraper between grits to remove the "whiteish" color. I consider it a very valuable tool in my shop.

I will be the first to admit that finishing is my weakest point. I use the poly because it easy to spray and its just what I have had the most experience with.


----------



## hunter2093 (Nov 3, 2013)

GoNavy429 said:


> Right now until supplies run out Klingspor has 5" 8 hole and 5 hole disks on sale, fifty pks for $9.95 a few other disks as well some 6". Deal doesn't get much better then that...lol...sale isn't on all grits, but the big ones 150, 220 and 320 are there
> 
> http://www.woodworkingshop.com/clearance.aspx
> 
> ...


 Ah Crap!! Lol. I'll just get some more.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

GoNavy429 said:


> Right now until supplies run out Klingspor has 5" 8 hole and 5 hole disks on sale, fifty pks for $9.95 a few other disks as well some 6". Deal doesn't get much better then that...lol...sale isn't on all grits, but the big ones 150, 220 and 320 are there
> 
> http://www.woodworkingshop.com/clearance.aspx
> 
> Oh I just missed you, couldn't safe'd some money.


Thanks for the tip. I picked up three packs. I don't know anything about the aggregate but I'm going to find out.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

